# CEBU | Gatewalk Central | 30 fl x 17 | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Lopez Jaena Street, Mandaue, Cebu


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Groundbreaking Ceremony


diehardbisdak said:


> *source: I.V.F. FB*


----------



## ウォガ ちトエメメ (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


slimer said:


> Update
> 10.15.16


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

11 December


Matzam said:


> Latest updates inside the construction sites (took these pics last Dec 11).


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

...


wakeuptoreality said:


> from CEBU HOLDINGS ANNUAL REPORT
> http://www.cebuholdings.com/wp-cont...TEGRATED-ANNUAL-AND-SUSTAINABILITY-REPORT.pdf


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Landscaping schemes by CRÉARIS:


junstein said:


>


----------



## diehardbisdak (Aug 15, 2006)

source: Google Earth (*as of May 2017*)

*Mall site*










*Condo / BPO towers site*


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*



slimer said:


> Took this yesterday... murag nitubo na?
> 
> Apiki shot


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



johnluke said:


> how to upload a photo on fb





johnluke said:


>


----------

